# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  British strongest man

## Aaron-the-pitbull

The guys that compete in this, are they on the juice? I mean they're HUGE and super strong?

100% nat or they juicing up?

Reason i ask this is a friend of mine met one and he said he doesnt use roids and hes 100% nat, but he said hes never seen anyone so big in his life, thats why i had my slight doubts

----------


## Etil

Yea I was actually thinking the same...Theres a swedish strong man guy called Magnus Samuelsson and he won the worlds strongest man a few years back..However...He, like this english dude is huge, and he's forehead ( exuse me if i spell wrong ) is looking really wierd..Possibly HGH?

----------


## CHAP

Most are taking gear

----------


## bjpennnn

they are all running shit definetly growth

----------


## Etil

> Most are taking gear


Arent they tested a whole lot tho?

----------


## CHAP

There is no test for HGH

----------


## Etil

Yea, HGH is made of amino acids so I know its rly hard to spot but ppl said they were doing other stuff, that was what i was curious about..

----------


## marcus300

Of course they use AAS, what ever will give them the edge to win.

----------


## DKU

If they're not on the gear they're not going to be competitive.

----------


## Aaron-the-pitbull

Why would they not be competitive if they wasn't on roids?

And maybe if it was natural then maybe the guys whos trained the hardest and who has the greater genetics?

----------


## alpmaster

> Why would they not be competitive if they wasn't on roids?
> 
> And maybe if it was natural then maybe the guys whos trained the hardest and who has the greater genetics?



The people who are the best are already training the hardest and have the greater genetics. People need to understand, when it comes to being the best in a sport, you have everything covered... from outstanding genetics, the best training, relentless will, proper rest, good supplementing and diet, perfected steroid use , shitload of luck... Every base is covered, that's the only way to get to the top.

----------


## anabolic1979

yes they all use and no they dont test for those competitions

----------


## Kibble

Thread was buried.

And no- they don't juice. They eat meatloaf 5 times a day

----------


## gunslinger2

OMG....you have got to be kidding me.

----------


## the big 1

Ha ha, i want some meat loaf.

----------


## -Ender-

They all eat a diet that consists entirely of Hitler's poop.

----------

